

Facebook CEO: Keep private life out of lawsuit - cwan
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67U45E20100831

======
bond
So what's he hiding? He wants users to share more about them but when it comes
to him, that's another story... Right...

------
mr_eel
The irony, it burns! Aaaaaargh!

